# Custom Home builders



## TEAM ISLANDER (Jan 16, 2008)

To all Custom Home builders I am looking to add a few more builders to our landscape installation business. We are steadily growing our business and would like the opportunity to provide the landscape service for a Custom home builder in our area. We currently do all the landscape installation / maintenance for Majestic Custom Homes and would be glad to offer some references if anyone is interested.

Please email me at [email protected] if you have any interest and I can provide you a complete list of our services.

Thank you for the opportunity,

Steve


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

You are welcome to send a resume, pictures or whatever. Stop by sometime and grab a set of plans and make a proposal. I have no allegience to any one landscape provider though I have had good success with one wholesaler/installer.



Good luck.


----------



## TEAM ISLANDER (Jan 16, 2008)

Xanadu,

I appreciate the opportunity and I will send a resume. I am leaving to go out of town tomarrow so I will take care of it as soon as I return.

Steve


----------

